# Wie RAW Rahmen Pflegen ?



## Helius-FR (17. April 2017)

Wie Pflegt man am besten RAW Rahmen ?
Mit der Zeit werden die ja immer Matter...

Hin und wieder einfach mal mit Stahlwolle drüber oder was macht ihr ?


----------



## wildbiker (17. April 2017)

Bisher nichts weiter gemacht.. hab aber an einigen Stellen den Eindruck dass das Alu "blüht"

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (17. April 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Bisher nichts weiter gemacht.. hab aber an einigen Stellen den Eindruck dass das Alu "blüht"



Blüht ? Hast du davon ein Foto ?


----------



## wildbiker (17. April 2017)

Aktuell nicht.. Kann ich morgen mal machen.


----------



## Helius-FR (17. April 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Aktuell nicht.. Kann ich morgen mal machen.



Dank schon mal


----------



## n18bmn24 (17. April 2017)

Guck doch mal in den RAW-Faden, da gibts unendlich viel zu lesen und zu schauen.

Hier habe z. B. ich etwas über meine "Pflege" geschrieben.


----------



## Helius-FR (17. April 2017)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Guck doch mal in den RAW-Faden, da gibts unendlich viel zu lesen und zu schauen.
> 
> Hier habe z. B. ich etwas über meine "Pflege" geschrieben.



Danke. 
Werde ich mir angucken...


----------



## wildbiker (19. April 2017)

hab mir mal mein Argon genauer angeschaut....könnten Ausblühungen sein (Unterrohr)..

Paar RAW-Bildchen....


----------



## Helius-FR (20. April 2017)

Auf den Bildern nur schwer zu erkennen was vielleicht Schmutz is oder wirklich das von dir erwähnte "Blühen"


----------



## wildbiker (21. April 2017)

Dreck ist das keiner.. Rad ist sauber....

hingebeamt von nem eipfone mid teletubbitabbatalk


----------

